# Ryonet Offers Video On Improved ROQ YOU Automatic Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Ryonet showcases enhancements to the ROQ YOU automatic press for 2018. You’ll see the updates and improvements in action and discover how they take efficient, effective printing to an even higher level with expanded capabilities and greater control. 

Highlights include a look at the adjustable control screen that allows any operator to modify its height and left-to-right position for perfect placement and efficient operation. The video also previews the adjustable laser bar that can be positioned on either side of the arm. And you’ll hear about the new lower-volume light tower that keeps sound levels down while putting safety first. 

There also is a recap of last year’s relocation of the ROQ YOU print motor from the printing arm to the press to allow a longer print stroke that is outstanding in its category of automatic presses. Check out the additions and upgrades and learn how they build on ROQ YOU features, Examples include up to 1,100 pieces per hour print speeds, print peel print heads with no-lift platens and integrated flashes. 

View the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lyZHNXLiZU&t=4s

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

